# Ureteral stent removal



## hnybee101 (Jul 16, 2014)

Pt. couldnt tolerate stent removal in the office so the Dr. took the pt to OR to remove the stent (no cystoscope used) he just pulled the string.  I have reserached and all I can find is the removal is included in E/M.  Anyone know if there is a code for this???


----------



## JenLawson (Jul 18, 2014)

*50386?*

What about 50386-Removal (via snare/capture) of internally dwelling ureteral stent via transurethral approach, without use of cystoscopy, including radiological supervision and interpretation


----------



## kvangoor (Jul 21, 2014)

Yes, it is included in the e/m for the day. Here is a link from the AUA answering that question.
https://www.auanet.org/resources/stents-and-catheterization-procedures.cfm


----------



## Kelly_Mayumi (Jun 8, 2017)

*similar service*

I have a similar service to the original poster.  During the course of an e/m, the decision was made to schedule the patient for 52310 in the OR, anesthesia was induced, but stent string was noticed out side of urethra, so the string was pulled and the stent was removed.
52310-52; 50386-52?


----------

